# Struggles and Support > Inspiration and Success >  >  Do something good for someone else this Christmas!

## L

So in Ireland we have this show called The Late Late Show and every year for Christmas they do a special show called the Late Late Toy Show showing children all the toys that are around for Christmas and such. I was on face book and came across a post that said to remember all the children that wouldn't get any toys for Christmas for all the different reasons there are. Personally I don't like Christmas but I have never been without. 

So I guess I just wanted to put to you guys and ask what small thing can you do to make someone else's Christmas a little better, directed towards someone who needs it. 

This year I am doing the Christmas Day swim again to raise money for a women's shelter 
Going to donate some toys for Barnardos and St. Vincent De Paul  
Any maybe try make a trip to the nursing home with my mum's dog on Christmas day

What can you do?

----------


## Chieve

I can volunteer at last chance animal rescue

Maybe help a random stranger...not sure yet

Help my dad out

Maybe I can help someone on the internet, like emotional support

I'll add more if I can think of more lol

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

> *Any maybe try make a trip to the nursing home with my mum's dog on Christmas day*
> 
> What can you do?



That's sweet :3

My mom & I take a star off the Sears wish tree every December. It was nice this year because along with the child's age, they also mention what they'd prefer to have.

----------

